# Jello  Salads



## Katherine (May 6, 2002)

Molded Jello Salad


1 small pkg. lime jello
small can crushed pineapple
1/4 cup lemon juice
1/2 cup sugar
3/4 cup cottage cheese
1 cup Cool Whip

Dissolve jello in one cup of boiling water. Add pineapple, lemon juice, and sugar and mix well. Place in refrigerator. When almost set, add the cottage cheese and whipped cream. Return to refrigerator until set.


Cherry Jello Salad 

1 box cherry jello
whipping cream
1 tsp sugar
1 tsp vanilla
1 small can fruit cocktail

Make the jello according to package directions. When the jello is set, in another bowl whip the cream, sugar, and vanilla. Beat by hand into the jello mixture. Add the fruit. Stir lightly.


Orange Jello Salad

1 large box vanilla pudding (the kind you cook)
1 large box orange jello
1 carton Cool Whip
bananas that have been sliced and soaked in pineapple juice
1 can Mandarin Oranges, drained
1 8 ounce can crushed pineapple, drained

Make the pudding according to package directions except substitute water for the milk. Add the jello when the pudding is thick, stirring to dissolve. Chill. Whip in the Cool Whip after the pudding sets, and add the fruit.


Strawberry Rice Salad

1/2 cup white rice
1/2 cup sugar
3 cups water
1 small can crushed pineapple
1 pkg. strawberry jello
1 cup Cool Whip

Cook the rice in all of the water until tender,  Drain the rice, reserving the water. Dissolve the Jello in 1/2 cup hot rice water. Add the sugar, warm rice, and pineapple. When partially set, add the whipped cream and mix thoroughly. Chill again to set fully.


----------

